# New CWD 24hr test developed



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Researchers Develop New 24-Hour Test for CWD


Tired of waiting a month or more to find out if your venison has tested positive for CWD? Thanks to a new 24-hour test, you won't have to for long




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Anybody know whether Michigan DNR will be employing these tests in the field for 2021 season?


----------

